# socail network and php help



## Dblanchard1278

Hey Guys

I'm working on a project to take out crappy socail network sites like face book and my space with something better. I am new to setting up this kinda stuff and I've been using free or open license software for this. I want software I can edit and learn from while making my own. So far I haven't had much luck with what I've tried and I have no understanding on the php code but I'm reading a few books on it like the php for dummies.

Here is what I'm trying to acomplish 
Set up a socail network kinda like what myspace used to be with custom backrounds and the ability to have videos and songs on the profile page.

I am using free web space to start this on cause there won't be alot of people on it right now and that way I can make modifications and find bugs. So fare I have tried Ox Wall, Dolphin (Still toying with this one, and MyOwnSpace. Ox wall doesn't run on the servers and myownspace I still haven't figured it out so that hasn't been ruled out to use yet. Is there any open software I can get and edit? Where can I go to learn about making my own? 

Just to let you know what kind of web hos I have here ar the links to the sites I have.
1 D's Spot Tech Center
This one I've been working on more lately for the other part of my project to provide hep.lp for tech issues. Still in early stages so the look will change.

2 Welcome to dsspot.hostei.com
This one is a little annoying cause I can't get any page to show when I upload the file and chmod it properly. I'm going to try dolphin on this site. I got it uploaded and I have to set up the sql settings for it then try and install it to the server.

So what I need help with is=

1. Are there any open social network software I can modify and improve I can use? 

2. If any one knows about the software MYownSpace, how do I install it? Can I edit the files to change the look? Can I change the file names from myownspace-index.php to another name like dsspot-index.php? 

3. Where can I go online to get more info on learning php and such? Since you guys know more about the code than I, I thought you guys would have some good sites for web programing and such. Any info would be helpfull as well as any tips you have. I can't afford a paid site and this won't be getting a whole lot of traffic and is for a test. I'd hate to be getting emails from ticked off people reporting problems so I'm making sure to work everything out before I get a better hosting service to handle the demand.


----------



## Laxer

1. 5 CMS ready for creating social networking site | blogfreakz.com
I have not used any of the above besides drupal.

2. You should be able to switch it although you might have to look in the script for constants that define where to point it.

First place i would look is /index.php

3. PHP Tutorial


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Cool, thanks for the links. I'm trying out hotaru but my lack of understanding of the php code has me stumped with editing and renaming a file. Renaming is the easiest and now I'm stumped about editing the file hotaru_settings.php, still trying to figure out what I need to change to match mysql info and data base. I finally figured out why ie wasn't showing me what I needed on one site, I would upload my page and I would get an error when trying to view it. Time for a clean up, lousy cach needs to be cleaned out. I'll let you know how it goes I have some more reading to do about this stuff.


----------



## Laxer

Reading and looking at source code is a great way to educate yourself.

Keep up the hardwork. Im sure in no time it will begin to feel familiar.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Ok I got everything set up but ran into a problem understanding what I need to enterI have this info for mysql data base I made

$mysql_host = "mysql10.000webhost.com";
$mysql_database = "a6082762_hotaru";
$mysql_user = "a6082762_user1111";
$mysql_password = "**********";

I have no idea what I need to put where in the attachment I uploaded of a screen shot of the hotaru install. Can some one give me a hand?


----------



## Laxer

screenshot not working.

everything looks correct except the mysql_host should be "loaclhost" or something like "000webhost.com:100".


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Hmm lets try this way then








I hope this one worked cause I'm unshure where to insert my info


----------



## Laxer

everything looks correct except change Database Prefix to: a6082762_

If that doesn't work change

user to just "admin"

and Database name to just "hotaru"


----------



## Dblanchard1278

wait a sec here, imm can you see the pic? In the pic it asjs for a base url, does my site go there? Or the full location of hotaru? Sorry for the links but I finally got the screen shot up to vier since this site won't upload my files cause of a missing security cach.

Just to be sure here is a link for the screen shot http://dsspot.zxq.net/hotaru.JPG
I edited the file as it said but the settings file is confusing here is the code


> <?php
> /* Configuration file for Hotaru CMS�@*/
> 
> // Paths
> define('BASEURL', "http://example.com/"); // e.g. IANA — Example domains (needs trailing slash)
> 
> // Database details
> define("DB_USER", 'root'); // Add your own database details
> define("DB_PASSWORD", '');
> define("DB_NAME", 'hotaru');
> define("DB_HOST", 'localhost'); // You probably won't need to change this
> 
> // You probably don't need to change these
> define("DB_PREFIX", 'hotaru_'); // Database prefix, e.g. "hotaru_"
> define("DB_LANG", 'en'); // Database language, e.g. "en"
> define("DB_ENGINE", 'MyISAM'); // Database Engine, e.g. "MyISAM"
> define('DB_CHARSET', 'utf8'); // Database Character Set (UTF8 is Recommended), e.g. "utf8"
> define("DB_COLLATE", 'utf8_unicode_ci'); // Database Collation (UTF8 is Recommended), e.g. "utf8_unicode_ci"
> 
> ?>


----------



## Laxer

What is in red is what you will have to edit:

<?php
/* Configuration file for Hotaru CMS�@*/

// Paths
define('BASEURL', "*http://example.com/*"); // e.g. IANA — Example domains (needs trailing slash)

// Database details
define("DB_USER", '*root*'); // Add your own database details 
define("DB_PASSWORD", '*password*');
define("DB_NAME", '*hotaru*');
define("DB_HOST", 'localhost'); // You probably won't need to change this

// You probably don't need to change these
define("DB_PREFIX", '*hotaru_*'); // Database prefix, e.g. "hotaru_"
define("DB_LANG", 'en'); // Database language, e.g. "en"
define("DB_ENGINE", 'MyISAM'); // Database Engine, e.g. "MyISAM"
define('DB_CHARSET', 'utf8'); // Database Character Set (UTF8 is Recommended), e.g. "utf8"
define("DB_COLLATE", 'utf8_unicode_ci'); // Database Collation (UTF8 is Recommended), e.g. "utf8_unicode_ci"

?>


In order for this to work correctly you will need to go into phpMyAdmin or something similar and set up a database and user. Have you already performed this step?


----------



## Dblanchard1278

yes I have done this alreadythe info is above in post 5, well its not the exact cause of security reasons. I did it through my sql in the sites user control pannel. In the baseurl tag, is that where I put the site location like D's Spot or is that where I put the location for hotaru? and what do I put in the define DB prefix tag?


----------



## Laxer

Sorry i don't have time to work it out with you directly at the moment.

Try following this: Creating a mySQL Database in cPanel (new style) » withinweb

If you have additional questions i can help you tomorrow.

Worse case scenario we can hop on teamviewer and get it working.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Yeah sure I'd appriciate the help, my id is my forum id and it is installed I use team viewer to work on my other pc when I can. I have an appointment tomorrow so I'll be away till about 5pm. I've been trying to do a bunch of stuff at the same time including graffix, got an idea when I looked at the tsf logo so i made something in blender and I can add moded text in photo shop and I havent set up some forums on another spot I have. But this is a big project I embarked on but hey facebook sucks and I can do better.

I'm going for the social network and one stop place for info and more once I get the hang of other web codes like php. So much for learning programing in vb and c++, oh well I'm sure this will help me better though. Once I get this set up I'll change around the look and such and get it runing with out bugs I'll move it to a paid server. I hope by then I have come up with a better version with better safty for kids who might use it like a script that won't allow any one who is 18 or older to search kids profiles. I have other ideas I want to have working to but that will come in time.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

So I took another look at the file and filled in what it asked and tried again and still havent gotten past the set up of the settings file. I keep getting the connection is wrong of database doesn't exist and i made one for it. There is a phpmy account option and I'm not sure if there is some thing I need to do there to get the install to work. I'll see if I can get screen shots I made posted, one is the error page of the set up the next is of mysql cp and the third is the phpmyaccount cp.

The edidted file I posted has the base url for my site in the define base url tag and I left the host field as local host. I'll try an unedited file instead and see if it will work and hotaru's forums too and see what they say. I still have to find the steps to set some forums up too, oh fun...lol. Just a question, opensource is editable right? Lets say for instance I wanted to take hotaru or something that is open souce and redo it with different look and features?

Ok I couldn't attach the picks cause of a security token issue so here are the pics I mentioned in the order I said.

1. Set up error
http://dsspot.hostei.com/setuperr.JPG

2. My mysql cp
http://dsspot.hostei.com/cpsql.JPG

3. The phpmy account option I'm pussled with
http://dsspot.hostei.com/phpmyac.JPG


----------



## Laxer

all of the information you put in looks right.

have you set up rights for the user?

for the time being they should have all rights.

try setting the information like this:

baseurl is the same
DB user: admin
Password: the same
DB name: hotaru
DB prefix: a6082762
DB host: mysql10.000webhost.com

if that doesn't work try user: a6082762_admin


----------



## Slapshot

Use this info:

Database user - a6082762_(You blacked it out in the screenshot so I can't see what it is.

Database password - Whatever it was

Database name - a6082762_hotaru

Database prefix - Whatever you want, although it's not needed

Database host - mysql10.000webhost.com


----------



## Laxer

Slapshot said:


> Use this info:
> 
> Database user - a6082762_(You blacked it out in the screenshot so I can't see what it is.
> 
> Database password - Whatever it was
> 
> Database name - a6082762_hotaru
> 
> Database prefix - Whatever you want, although it's not needed
> 
> Database host - mysql10.000webhost.com


I think we have tried this although thank you for the input


----------



## Slapshot

Laxer said:


> I think we have tried this although thank you for the input


The screenshot shows it differently?


----------



## Laxer

Slapshot said:


> The screenshot shows it differently?


post #5, i believe then we tried adapting.....

been a while since i installed a CMS, feel free to assist if you have the knowledge.


----------



## Slapshot

Laxer said:


> post #5, i believe then we tried adapting.....
> 
> been a while since i installed a CMS, feel free to assist if you have the knowledge.


Oh, didn't bother reading through the middle posts.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

I'll try it again with the suggestions, when I made the data base I wasn't allowed to set privilages. I'll upload an unedited file and see if that works. The blacked out part is admin, I'm not sure about the base url though. 
Do I use this for it D's Spot 
Or the actual location of hotaru like this http://dsspot.hostei.com/dsspot/hotaru/ ?


----------



## Laxer

Dblanchard1278 said:


> I'll try it again with the suggestions, when I made the data base I wasn't allowed to set privilages. I'll upload an unedited file and see if that works. The blacked out part is admin, I'm not sure about the base url though.
> Do I use this for it D's Spot
> Or the actual location of hotaru like this http://dsspot.hostei.com/dsspot/hotaru/ ?


I would have to look, i would guess just http://dsspot.hostei.com/dsspot/hotaru/ would do fine 

I found a pretty good installation guild here that will help you 

How to Set up HOTARU CMS


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Ok I'll try it again with those instructions, I'm pretty sure its some info that is set wrong cause of my lack of understanding of this. I'm sure its not what I'm using to edit the file cause eversoft is a good html editor and dreamdreamweaver work ok for reading the files, well eversoft first page read all the files with out any problems. I'm not able to spend the time I need on it but I have a lot of stuff to do to get this project off the ground.

I'm going on the assumption that open source means Its mine to do with as I see fit so I'm going to change myown space I downloaded as long as I post something like "Buit on MyOWNspace by blah blah blah." and a link to the persons site and such. From what I can see in the preview it looks ok but there are lots of annoying adds I need to get rid of. I have to slim down the program by getting rid of some items I can't use at the time, I'm checking all php files and from the ones I have seen it won't be that hard to do.

The only problem I have with this is not being able to view the pages properly cause of the program can't find the other files. I realized that I have more graffix work to do. I need to make a banner and some buttons on one site along with a background for the links. Good thing I'm getting used to using blender, I'll display some stull later when I get the chance.


----------



## Laxer

Were you able to get it installed correctly?

And yes by opensource it is yours to edit. please read there Terms of Service though. It may be ok to edit but you might have to link back and blah blah blah.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

No luck yet, still getting the same error and I remade the db cause my other one some how disappeared and still the same results. I'll check around and see what is going on, I entered the info correctly but still get the same results database not found or connection is wrong.


----------



## kilonox

Your using 000webhost yes? Their login info for SQL is strange, so its:

mysql<number>.000webhost.com instead of localhost


----------



## Dblanchard1278

I did use that and it wouldn't work.


----------



## Slapshot

If you tried what I did and it didn't work then you're definitely doing something wrong. Are you sure the database was created in the first place, with the user assigned to the database?


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Yes I made the mysql data base before I tried to install hotaru and last night I made a new one cause some how the original was deleted some how. I didn't edit the hotaru_settings file this time and it fives the same error. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'll keep trying and checking other places for help.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

I haven't made any progress with using 000webhost for hotaru so I made another on zymic. I think it might be the server but I'm not sure so I'll try this spot social Spot Home still working on both sites since rhings keep changing.


----------



## Laxer

Let me know how it goes and if you need any assistance, Its a shame we weren't able to get it running at 000webhost.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Well I'm still trying but I got this other free space to see if I can get it to run but I have some people one the hotaru cms message boards helping too so maybe some one has an idea.


----------



## Laxer

Hopefully between the two boards we will be able to figure things out.

Let me know if you run into anything they cant assist you with


----------



## Dblanchard1278

Well no luck yet but I'm getting a whole new error about some files not being found, I wasn't able to get a screen shot but I'll get one of it.I've been playing around with designs for the sites. Here is my progress Tech Center 
The othere site is linked to that one, can any one let me know if the image at the top has a transparent backround? It should since I made it that way in photoshop but I saw another topic on another thread about IE not handling transparencies. I'm still working on modding MYOWNSPACE I got ahold of, so far I duplicated the folders with a new folder name and such but making scence of all the code is going to take some work.


----------



## Laxer

If the image has transparency(.png or .gif) IE will see the transparency.

I believe it was my post and i was referring to the css class alpha:; not working very well in IE.

I did notice that the pages are not aligned, (header centered content not) and the menu lags a little bit. besides that it looks good.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

well I'm still working on the design, I redid one page on the ssdemo site with a top menue bar. The other still needs more alignment work. The images are jpegs with transparrent backround. I'm still working on alot so things will get changed, I think the other site should be fixed but if not I'll take a look.


----------

